# زعيم كوريا الشمالية يأمر بتوجيه ضربات صاروخية لأمريكا



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2013)

*زعيم كوريا الشمالية يأمر بتوجيه ضربات صاروخية لأمريكا*

*29-3-2013 | 16:30*
*




الزعيم الكورى الشمالى كيم جونج-أون*

*وقع  الزعيم الكورى الشمالى كيم جونج - أون اليوم الجمعة، أمرا لقوات بلاده  بإتمام كل الاستعدادات لتوجيه ضربات صاروخية إلى الأراضى الأمريكية  والقواعد الأمريكية فى المحيط الهادئ ردا على طلعات تدريبية تقوم بها  قاذفات بى-2 فى منطقة يسودها توتر شديد.*
*جاء  ذلك خلال اجتماع طارئ عقده ليلا مع كبار قادة الجيش، ردا على استخدام  القوات الأمريكية قاذفات خفية من طراز "يو اس بى-2"، قادرة على إلقاء قنابل  نووية، خلال مناورات مشتركة تجريها حاليا مع الجيش الكورى الجنوبى.وقع  الزعيم الكورى الشمالى كيم جونج-أون اليوم الجمعة، أمرا لقوات بلاده بإتمام  كل الاستعدادات لتوجيه ضربات صاروخية إلى الأراضى الأمريكية والقواعد  الأمريكية فى المحيط الهادئ ردا على طلعات تدريبية تقوم بها قاذفات بى-2 فى  منطقة يسودها توتر شديد.*
*جاء  ذلك خلال اجتماع طارئ عقده ليلا مع كبار قادة الجيش، ردا على استخدام  القوات الأمريكية قاذفات خفية من طراز "يو اس بى-2"، قادرة على إلقاء قنابل  نووية، خلال مناورات مشتركة تجريها حاليا مع الجيش الكورى الجنوبى.*

​


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2013)

ده لو حصل فعلاً العالم كله هايولع بجد وهاتبقى حرب عالمية تالتة شديدة الدمار
يعني يبقى شرق وغرب وشمال وجنوب مولع في بعضه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2013)

*إتمام الاستعدادات  لتوجيه ضربة

مش توجيه ضربة​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 مارس 2013)

لو حصل .. كوريا مش سهلة ! .. وفعلاً هيبقى دمار كبير .. ربنا يستر و يخلينا مستعدين ونبطل طولة اللسان .


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إتمام الاستعدادات  لتوجيه ضربة
> 
> مش توجيه ضربة​*



ايوة احنا فاهمين كده، بس لو حصل هاتبقى مشكلة
إذا كان الاستعاداد نفسه مشكلة، يالا ما علينا خليها تخرب
​


----------



## kamel.b (29 مارس 2013)

فعلا ده لو حصل تبقى جروب مدمرة للعالم كله النووى مش سهل وممكن تكون تلويحات عسكرية وتهديد فقط زى التعبئة العامة


----------



## Strident (29 مارس 2013)

كوريا الشمالية نفسها سهل هزيمتها....وبصراحة انا انتظر نهاية هذا النظام الشيوعي القمعي الذي يستعبد شعبه ويجوعهم من اجل هذا الصبي والزمرة التي حوله....

السؤال عندي ليس في مدى قوة كوريا الشمالية.....بل هو: ماذا سيكون رد فعل الصين وروسيا (وإيران وإسرائيل) في هذه الحالة؟


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2013)

مهي دية أساس المشكلة يا جميل 
الصين وروسيا موقفهم هايكون ايه في حالة حرب بين كوريا وامريكا !!!
وايه الوضع في الشرق الأوسط عموماً... 
​


----------



## Strident (29 مارس 2013)

لو كانت أمريكا اللي بدأت....كان روسيا والصين هيقفوا ضدها...

اللغز بقى ان كوريا هي اللي هتتهور الأول هنا....هتعمل ايه بقى روسيا والصين؟
بصراحة انا هابطل احترمهم للأبد لو وقفوا مع نظام بشع ينكل بمواطنيه ويستعبدهم زي كوريا الشمالية....

طبعاً لو روسيا والصين وقفوا ضد أمريكا، إيران ماهتصدق وهتتلزق لهم....وبالتالي فإسرائيل أوتوماتيك هتقف جنب امريكا....
ولو إيران مولت الناحية التانية وساعدتهم....إسرائيل ممكن تبتدي الضرب هي كمان ضد إيران...

الخليج اكيد مش هيقف مع إيران...مصر الله أعلم...بس اتوقع هتبقى جنب أمريكا وإسرائيل برضو....لوجستياً حتى...


*ملحوظة: الحروب العالمية ما بتبدأش عالمية  بتبدأ بكام دولة والصراعات الموجودة أساساً بتنفجر فيها...بسرعة...وتلاقي دولة اشتركت فيها وواحدة تانية تروح ضدها وكده...
زي الحرب العالمية الأولى...النمسا اعلنت الحرب على صربيا، روسيا قالت احنا مع صربيا...ألمانيا حليفة النمسا قررت هتقف جنبها ضد روسيا وصربيا، وهجمت على فرنسا بسرعة عشان ما تبقاش مزنوقة بين فرنسا وروسيا....واحتلت بلجيكا عشان تهاجم فرنسا وبلجيكا كانت تحت حماية انجلترا...


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2013)

مجرد رد فعل لما تقوم بة امريكا حتى لايظهروا بمظهر المتفرج
اى عاقل يقوم بمثل هذة الحماقة لمجرد مناورات مشتركة تحدث فىاالعالم كلة


----------



## الحميري (29 مارس 2013)

لا ذا ولا ذاك سيحصل!!
كله ترهيب وتخويف!!
استعراض عضلات فقط ليس إلا!


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2013)

*يعني هي خلاص هتخرب ولا لسة شوية ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه الله وأعلم مش تستعجل كله جاي قريب
​


----------



## Strident (29 مارس 2013)

انا شخصياً مش متوقع اي هجوم ومتوقع انه كلام...

بس اللي انا متأكد منه...إيران لن تتوقف وهتحاول تعمل قنبلة....إسرائيل مش هتسكت....وهناك حرب بين إسرائيل وإيران (وأياً كان حلفاءهم وقتها) خلال ال10-20 سنة الجايين بالكتير...

كوريا برضو شكلها هييجي يوم وتتغابى....هو حكم فرد والله اعلم بقى الفرد ده هيتجنن امتى..


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا شخصياً مش متوقع اي هجوم ومتوقع انه كلام...
> 
> بس اللي انا متأكد منه...إيران لن تتوقف وهتحاول تعمل قنبلة....إسرائيل مش هتسكت....وهناك حرب بين إسرائيل وإيران (وأياً كان حلفاءهم وقتها) خلال ال10-20 سنة الجايين بالكتير...
> 
> كوريا برضو شكلها هييجي يوم وتتغابى....هو حكم فرد والله اعلم بقى الفرد ده هيتجنن امتى..


انا زيك برضة  متوقع ان رد فعل سياسى اكتر منة عسكرى
مهما كان حكم فرد ديكتاتورى لا يستطيع ان يجر دولة باكملها لوحدة للحرب دون موافقة  جماعية من المؤسسة العسكرية


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> كوريا الشمالية نفسها سهل هزيمتها....وبصراحة انا انتظر نهاية هذا النظام الشيوعي القمعي الذي يستعبد شعبه ويجوعهم من اجل هذا الصبي والزمرة التي حوله....
> 
> السؤال عندي ليس في مدى قوة كوريا الشمالية.....بل هو: ماذا سيكون رد فعل الصين وروسيا (وإيران وإسرائيل) في هذه الحالة؟


 *هزيمتها سهلة لكن استقبال صواريخها النووية ليس سهلاً :dntknw:*

*روسيا والصين لن تدخلا حرب مباشرة ،، لكن الحكم الغربي للعالم من طرف واحد بدأ ينتهي وعقبال ما نقلو باي باي :yahoo:*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مارس 2013)

*معتقدش انهم عبط اوى كدا علشان يدخلوا فى خطوة زى دى
*


----------



## aymonded (29 مارس 2013)

اهي كلها موزنات سياسية والله واعلم هاترسي على ايه، أو ايه الغرض من ده كله !!!!! 
حتى ولو كلام، لكن وراء كل أحداث ما هو بين السطور اللي مش هانفهمه دلوقتي غالباً
​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (29 مارس 2013)

اعتقد ان كوريا الشماليه عارفه قوه امريكا و عارفين اوى انهم من الصعب انهم يهزموا امريكا
لكن كما قال الاخ *The Antiochian* استقبال صواريخها النوويه ليس سهلا و امريكا عامله الف حساب للصواريخ دى


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2013)

*التحليلات التي أتابعها تقول بأن هذه التهديدات لا مناسبة لها إلا مجيء أوباما للشرق الأوسط وتصعيده ومصالحته بين تركيا وإسرائيل وتغيير لهجة الأردن وتقديم راجمات صواريخ للمعارضة السورية .*

*بعد رسالة الأسد لبريكس .. والتي قد تكون تضمنت طلب استعداد لحرب كبرى في المنطقة *

*أتى الرد الصيني على لسان كوريا الشمالية بتهديد أميركا بنصف مليون صاروخ بالستي معاً في يتساقطون في سمائها ..*

*الروس بطلب من بوتين في الساعة الرابعة صباحاً بدأوا مناورات ضخمة في البحر الأسود بإشراف من بوتين شخصياً ..*


*نلاحظ أن فرنسا تراجعت فوراً اليوم بإعلان صريح بأنها لن تسلح المعارضة السورية بسبب غياب الضمانات ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2013)

*أما أميركا فقد هددت بمنطقة حظر وبالتالي تريد أن تبدو بمنطق أنها هي الأخرى غير خائفة ومستعدة لحرب مثل الصين وروسيا ..*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

خلاص انتهى زمن الاستبداد والغطرسة  والسيطرة على الدول وخصوصاً النامية وتهديدها بشتى الطرق وبالتالي انتهت السيطرة الغربية الى الابد 
حيث وضعت اميركا انفها وبأي مكان من العالم  سال الدم والخراب وتهجر المسيحيون اولاً


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هزيمتها سهلة لكن استقبال صواريخها النووية ليس سهلاً :dntknw:*
> 
> *روسيا والصين لن تدخلا حرب مباشرة ،، لكن الحكم الغربي للعالم من طرف واحد بدأ ينتهي وعقبال ما نقلو باي باي :yahoo:*



لما قلت انتصار اقصد ان مش هيلحقوا يضربوا اي صواريخ...

*تابع ردي تحت من فضلك




kalimooo قال:


> خلاص انتهى زمن الاستبداد والغطرسة  والسيطرة على الدول وخصوصاً النامية وتهديدها بشتى الطرق وبالتالي انتهت السيطرة الغربية الى الابد
> حيث وضعت اميركا انفها وبأي مكان من العالم  سال الدم والخراب وتهجر المسيحيون اولاً




- يعني انتم الاثنين بسبب كراهيتكم للغرب تودون لو تأتي أنظمة في وحشية النازيين والشيوعيين....وان تحكم هي العالم!!
انا سعيد اننا (كأفراد) لن نشترك في هذه الحرب....ﻷننا كنا سنكون على جوانب مضادة بصراحة  )

أشعر انكم لو كنتم عايشين في الحرب العالمية الثانية كنت ستتمنى لو ينتصر هتلر وﻻ ان الغرب ينتصر!
او ايام الحرب الباردة لتمنيتم انتصار الاتحاد السوفيتي وآلته الوحشية (التي وصلت لتجويع الروس للتحكم فيهم)
فقط لكي ﻻ ينتصر الغرب!

الصين دولة قمعية ﻻ تسمح لمواطنيها حتى باستخدام الFacebook....
وروسيا منتهى الفساد السياسي والقمع والتضييق على حريات العبير والانتقاد!

أملي أن الحرية (النظام الغربي) كما انتصرت بمعجزة على الامبراطورية العثمانية، وبعدها الانظمة الملكية والامبراطورية التي تحكم حكم الفرد، وبعدها النازيين، وبعدها على الشيوعية، وكما نجحت إسرائيل في تحقيق معجزة واصبحت هي اقوى دولة في وسط أعداءها الذين يتمنون إفناءها لو استطاعوا...

املي انه ستنتصر الحرية في النهاية مرة اخرى (بمعجزة كالعادة) على الصعود القمعي للدول الفاسدة (ككوريا الشمالية) وكذلك الإسلام أيضاً...(وإن كان سنكون نحن مسيحيي الشرق ثمن هذا الانتصار الأخير....لكن طالما ضايع ضايع....احب اتطمن ان الاخرين لن يلقوا نفس المصير مثلنا...لا يجب ان ينسحب فشلنا وجبننا على الآخرين)


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

وبعدين قلبكو ع المسيحيين اوي....


طب ما تكلموني كده عن معاملة الصين وكوريا الشمالية (الشيوعيتين) للمسيحيين كده؟
والاتحاد السوفيتي زمان!


----------



## AZM0S (30 مارس 2013)

لو فكرتو فى الموضوع من ناحية تانية ممكن تلاقوها فرصة لعودة العرب للمقدمة و السيادة لان الدول الكبرى كلها هتكون فى حالة حرب والضغوط والتدخلات فى شؤونها هتقل اهم حاجة انا نكون محايدين و مندخلش الحرب دى من الاصل عشان لو دخلناها هتكون نهايتنا محتلين تانى


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

AZM0S قال:


> لو فكرتو فى الموضوع من ناحية تانية ممكن تلاقوها فرصة لعودة العرب للمقدمة و السيادة لان الدول الكبرى كلها هتكون فى حالة حرب والضغوط والتدخلات فى شؤونها هتقل اهم حاجة انا نكون محايدين و مندخلش الحرب دى من الاصل عشان لو دخلناها هتكون نهايتنا محتلين تانى



عودة العرب للمقدمة دي يعني زي جسم كده يأكله السرطان ويقضي عليه...

ستكون نهاية البشرية (بما فيها العرب) لو وصل العرب للمقدمة في يوم من الايام...

ولكن اطمئن....لن يكون العرب في المقدمة إلى الأبد انا لست قلقاً من هذا على الاطلاق..


بالنسبة لدخولها...اطمئن...كل الدول اللي فيها اغلبية مسلمين سنة ستشترك إلى جانب أمريكا وإسرائيل ولو حتى لوجستياً....
وستكون هذه هي المرة الوحيدة - الاولى والاخيرة - التي تستخدم فيها موارد عربية للدفاع عن الحرية...


وبعدها سيترك العالم العرب يأكلون بعضهم بعضاً بتعصبهم


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

يعني انتم الاثنين بسبب كراهيتكم للغرب تودون لو تأتي أنظمة في وحشية النازيين والشيوعيين....وان تحكم هي العالم!!
انا سعيد اننا (كأفراد) لن نشترك في هذه الحرب....ﻷننا كنا سنكون على جوانب مضادة بصراحة )

أشعر انكم لو كنتم عايشين في الحرب العالمية الثانية كنت ستتمنى لو ينتصر هتلر وﻻ ان الغرب ينتصر!
او ايام الحرب الباردة لتمنيتم انتصار الاتحاد السوفيتي وآلته الوحشية (التي وصلت لتجويع الروس للتحكم فيهم)
فقط لكي ﻻ ينتصر الغرب!

الصين دولة قمعية ﻻ تسمح لمواطنيها حتى باستخدام الFacebook....
وروسيا منتهى الفساد السياسي والقمع والتضييق على حريات العبير والانتقاد!

أملي أن الحرية (النظام الغربي) كما انتصرت بمعجزة على الامبراطورية العثمانية، وبعدها 
من الذي انتصر على العثمانيين؟؟
الغرب؟؟
مليون ونصف مسيحي نصفهم دفنوا احياء بتركيا الى اليوم العالم الغربي لم يدين تركيا
لولا روسيا لم يعلق جرس بالشرق
من اصل 250 الف مسيحي لم يبقى الا 5 الاف بجانب قبر السيد
بالعراق من اصل مليون ونصف مسيحي باقي مئة الف
بلبنان قتل مئة الف مسيحي بعدما طلبنا مساعدة الاسرائلين واميركا غدروا بنا
وانسحبوا تحت جنح الظلام وحصلت المجزرة 63 مدينة ذبح اهلهم وهجروا يوم الغدر بالمسيحيين
بسوريا الى الان 200 الف مسيحي اتهجر وانخطف والاميركي يسخن ويزيد
اسرائيل تعالج القاعدة بمستشفياتها الان وترسلهم من جديد للقتل
بالسودان الان المسيحيين رهائن
يابني اقراء ولا تحلل


الانظمة الملكية والامبراطورية التي تحكم حكم الفرد، وبعدها النازيين، وبعدها على الشيوعية، وكما نجحت إسرائيل في تحقيق معجزة واصبحت هي اقوى دولة في وسط أعداءها الذين يتمنون إفناءها لو استطاعوا...
اميركا تساند انظمة خليجية ممنوع فيها المرأة تقود سيارة
اسرائيل ملكة المجازر وليست احسن من بن لادن كانت تضرب العمارة عندنا من 10 طوابق وتدمرها بساكينيها كالقاعدة وجبهة النصرة انما بوسائل مطورة
املي انه ستنتصر الحرية في النهاية مرة اخرى (بمعجزة كالعادة) على الصعود القمعي للدول الفاسدة (ككوريا الشمالية) وكذلك الإسلام أيضاً...(وإن كان سنكون نحن مسيحيي الشرق ثمن هذا الانتصار الأخير....لكن طالما ضايع ضايع....احب اتطمن ان الاخرين لن يلقوا نفس المصير مثلنا...لا يجب ان ينسحب فشلنا وجبننا على الآخرين)

مسيحيي الشرق باقون وصامدون  وغطرسة واجرام الاميركي بحق الشعوب وخصوصاً المسيحية ودعم الانظمة المتشددة التي لا تسمح للمرأة بقيادة سيارة  انتهت الى غير رجعة 
الان نحن بدول البريكس مبادئها سامية حرية الشعوب وتقرير المصير اذا كانت كوريا تقمع شعبها فأميركا تقمع العالم لمصلحتها فقط والذي لا يعجبه او تسقط الحكم  او تحتله
اخيراً هذا نموذج من الحرية 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/احتلوا_وول_ستريت


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> يعني انتم الاثنين بسبب كراهيتكم للغرب تودون لو تأتي أنظمة في وحشية النازيين والشيوعيين....وان تحكم هي العالم!!
> انا سعيد اننا (كأفراد) لن نشترك في هذه الحرب....ﻷننا كنا سنكون على جوانب مضادة بصراحة )
> 
> أشعر انكم لو كنتم عايشين في الحرب العالمية الثانية كنت ستتمنى لو ينتصر هتلر وﻻ ان الغرب ينتصر!
> ...



اخي العزيز...اللي كنت بتكتبه على الخاص كان ممتع ومنطقي وعلمني حاجات جديدة!! لكن اللي انت كاتبه هنا ده بصراحة مغالطات عجيبة اتوقع انك تقع فيها!!!

1- بالطبع....لم ينتصر على الامبراطورية العثمانية غير الغرب! هل نسيت موقعة فيينا 1683؟ هل نسيت تحرير اليونان والبلقان؟ 
بينما كان مسيحيين الشرق يتوسلون السلاطين والوﻻة اﻻ ينكلوا بهم كثيراً

واضح انك تتكلم فقط عن الحرب العالمية الأولى ونسيت ال500 سنة اللي قبلها...عندما كان الاتراك في اوج قوتهم...لكن حتى في الحرب العالمية الأولى....الم ينتصر الغرب للأبد على الخلافة العثمانية وأنهاها؟

2- روسيا القيصرية وقتها حاولت حماية المسيحيين، وكان المسيحيين بدلاً من ذلك يرفضون المساعدة ويتزلفون للحكام المسلمين (والاقباط يتفاخرون بهذا على فكرة وانا ضد ده وشايفه قرار اخر خاطئ ومدمر - اقرأ عن ايام محمد علي)

3- الغرب لن يقدر ان يحرر كل كسول ﻻ يريد حتى ان يحارب لنفسه ويقول هذه طرق اولاد العالم....دي نقطة...
الأرمن لهم وضع خاص لأنهم تحالفوا مع الشيوعية بينما تحتاج أمريكا إلى تركيا حالياً بسبب تحضير الحرب مع إيران...

ومع ذلك...دعني اذكرك ان فرنسا جرمت إنكار مذابحهم


4- إسرائيل وحشة ويا ترى القاعدة وﻻ الشيوعية هم اللي حلوين مثلاً؟ لو تصارع الاتنين أفضل انتصار اسرائيل دون تردد

5- 


> الان نحن بدول البريكس مبادئها سامية حرية الشعوب وتقرير المصير اذا كانت كوريا تقمع شعبها فأميركا تقمع العالم لمصلحتها فقط والذي لا يعجبه او تسقط الحكم او تحتله



انت بتهزر صح؟!!! فرضاً ان امريكا بتقمع العالم كله....اتقارن من "يقمع العالم" بمن يقمع شعبه الذي من المفترض ان يحميه؟!!

*والذي يقمع شعبه، كيف تتوقع انه سيعامل يقية العالم ان تمكن من حكم العالم؟!*

مهما كان تعصبك وكراهيتك للغرب....ﻻ يوجد شيء يبرر ان حاجة زي دي تفوت عليك بصراحة!


أولاً انتم لستم من دول البريكس...
ثانياً: من كل دول البريكس، ﻻ يوجد سوى البرازيل وجنوب افريقيا هي التي فعلاً تحترم شعوبها...

بينما الصين مثلاً لو حكمت العالم ستكون كارثة....بالضبط مثل حكم الاتحاد السوفيتي الذي انتهى للأبد...
روسيا فيها فساد رهيب وبطالة وحالة اقتصادية مزرية...وهي مهمة فقط لترسانتها النووية وكالعادة اتمنى اما اﻻ يظهر ديكتاتور اخر مجنون هناك والحمد لله ان عندهم الشيشان، وإلا كانوا ساندوا المسلمين وعملوا مشاكل!

فلتت منك المرة دي خاااالص يا كليمو مع كامل احترامي
وطالما كده الحمد لله بقى بصراحة انكو لستم دولة مؤثرة

6-انت جايبلي مرة حصل فيها عنف؟ اوعى بقى البوست الجاي تجيب لي ابو غريب....يا راجل انا حاسس اني باكلم واحد مسلم!! محفظينه الكام حادثة اللي الاعلام الامريكي ذات نفسه هو اللي بيفضحها ويحاسب مرتكبيها ويقول لك بص...ادي الحرية!

طب مانا ممكن اجيبلك صفحاااااات عن القمع في الصين وروسيا وكوريا الشمالية! ولو قلبك ع المسيحيين، اجيبلك الصين مبهدلة المسيحيين ازاي (ومُصر  انت تتجاهل النقط دي)...لكن انا مفترض بصراحة اني باكلم ناس عندها الوعي الكافي انها تعرف ده لوحدها....لو انت مش عارف ده يبقى عندنا مشكلة اكبر بكتيييييييييير من امريكا والبريكس


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اخي العزيز...اللي كنت بتكتبه على الخاص كان ممتع ومنطقي وعلمني حاجات جديدة!! لكن اللي انت كاتبه هنا ده بصراحة مغالطات عجيبة اتوقع انك تقع فيها!!!
> 
> 1- بالطبع....لم ينتصر على الامبراطورية العثمانية غير الغرب! هل نسيت موقعة فيينا 1683؟ هل نسيت تحرير اليونان والبلقان؟
> بينما كان مسيحيين الشرق يتوسلون السلاطين والوﻻة اﻻ ينكلوا بهم كثيراً
> ...



اخي العزيز

مشكلتك انك تتناسى مليون ونصف مسيحي  دفن نصفهم احياء بتركيا  
والغرب يغمض عنيه ولم يعترف بالمجزرة 
*اتكلم عن مليون ونصف مسيحي دفنوا احياء *

وتتناسى حوالي مليون ونصف مسيحي سوري  سيحل لهم الذي حصل  الى الان 200 الف
تتناسى المسيحيين اللذين لم يبق منهم الا رمز صغير في القدس وجاري التكملة على الرمز

تغمض عينيك عن مسيحيي العراق *الكلدان* اولى الحضارات بالشرق  ولم يهجروا الا بعد دخول اصحابك الاميريكيين  الى  العراق

مشكلتك انك خايف من الاسلام واميركا هي الداعم الاول للقاعدة 
وهي من صنع بن لادن وقتلته بعد ان انتهى دوره

 سألتك هل تعرف ماذا كان يعمل رئيسك سي مرسي قبل ان يصبح رئيس لم تعرف  
كان يعمل في وكالة الفضاء الاميركية وقد ساعد السي اي اي على تطوير عدة اشياء وبالتالي هم من نصبه الان بمصر لينفذ المخطط


تغض النظر حضرتك عن الدعم الا محدود للسعودية مصدرة السلفية الى العالم 
التي تمنع حرية المرأة وتقمعها وممنوع عليها حتى ابسط الاشياء  بالدنيا 
 
*همنا الاول مسيحيي الشرق  المهددون بخطة قذرة غربية للتهجير والابادة*


مخطط غربي خبيث لتهجير  المسيحيين بسياسة القضم دولة وراء دولة


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

نموذج عن القمع في اميركا


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

فيه جملة بس احب اشرحها:

"الغرب لن يقدر ان يحرر كل كسول ﻻ يريد حتى ان يحارب لنفسه ويقول هذه طرق اولاد العالم....دي نقطة..."

ليس عندهم موارد تكفي ان يحاربوا من اجل الحرية وحقوق الانسان في كل مكان...ونشر التعليم والثقافة وحتى الأكل...

والغرب ﻻ يدخل حرب إلا لو كان مضطراً....ﻷن هذه الدول في النهاية تؤثر شعوبها في تصرفاتها....فلا يستطيع احد ان يغتصب السلطة هناك ويقضي عقود يحارب ليغزو العالم.....وهذه الشعوب لن توافق ان تجوع وتدفع ضرائبها بالكامل في محاولة تثقيف وتنضيف وحماية المجموعات الجبانة في كل مكان في العالم....

اقصى ما يستطيعون ان يقدموا بعض المساعدة (مثل قبول اللاجئين - وهذا عبء على ميزانية الدولة اخبرني سبباً واحداً يجعل دولة تتكبده إلا لو كان هذا السبب هو الإيمان بحقوق الانسان)....او محاربة اعداء قيمهم (التي هي قيم الحرية) ان اضطروا الى ذلك...بمعنى ان اعداء الحرية يهددوهم تهديد مباشر!

على عكسك....انا استطيع تفهم لماذا يفعلون هذا او ذاك....

ﻻ اعرف ماذا تتوقع  او تريد بصراحة! تريد ان تأتي جيوش دول أخرى، تعاني من انهيار اقتصادي وشيك والناس تكافح لتحافظ على نمط حياتها....تريدهم ان يأتوا فجأة، ويخلصوك من كل الناس اللي مضايقاك مثلاً؟! مجاناً كده يعني؟

تريد نظاماً قمعياً يجوع شعبه ويقوم على حكم الفرد ويملك ترسانة نووية....قد تخضع لانسان مجنون اخر يريد غزو العالم....تريدهم ان يروه ويسكتوا عشان خاطر حضرتك زعلان من انهم "بيقمعوا العالم"؟

ماذا تريد؟ ان يحاربوا العالم كله من أجلك...ويتنازلوا مثلاً عن النفط، شريان الحياة عندهم، لان سيادتك غير راضي عن سياسات الدول المصدرة لها في بلداننا الصغيرة، التي ﻻ تصدر للعالم سوى المشاكل والإرهاب واللاجئين؟

على عكسك....انا ارى الخيارات المتاحة، وارى انهم يفعلون افضل ما بوسعهم....بينما انت ﻻ ترى سوى شياطين تريد ان تمص دمك!

اعتذر لاني مضطر اروح اهتم ببعض الأمور....مكتفياً بما كتبته حتى الآن وافترض انه كافي جداً لاقناع اي شخص يقرأ بموضوعية دون تعصب...


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

اعذرني اعتقد اننا على مستوى اعلى من حرب اللينكات اللي بيعملها المسلمين...

انا مش هاقعد ادي لينكات لانها كتير وانا مش فاضي انقلها كلها...

اللي عايز يعرف بسهولة جداً يقدر يدور على القمع في الصين وروسيا

اعرف لماذا الصين تجبر مواطنيها على استخدام شبكة مخصوصة موازية للفيس بوك بدلاً م ناستخدام الموقع الأصلي...
لماذا هناك مشاكل بين شركة جوجل ودولة الصين
اسأل عن محاولات الصين الدائمة للتحكم في تعيين الكاردينالات والأساقفة المسيحيين
اسأل عن الفساد السياسي والاقتصادي في روسيا
ابحث عن القمع في إيران وطالما قلبك على المسيحيين اقرأ عن معاناة المسيحيين هناك


كل لينك من عندك هاعرف الاقي 100 قصاده....لكن افترض اني اكلم ناس من الوعي الكافي انها تعرف تقارن بصراحة...
اسلوب "بص فيه نقطة سودا اهي" وشوية لينكات....ده لا مؤاخذة ﻻ يليق إلا بمحاورات المسلمين وانا افترض ان مستوانا العقلي اعلى من كدا...

اعطيتكم انا مواضيع للبحث اهي للي عايز يعرف....وقارن بقى ببحث عن حاجة زي "القمع في امريكا" "القمع في الغرب"
وقارن بنفسك ايها القارئ العزيز


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> فيه جملة بس احب اشرحها:
> 
> "الغرب لن يقدر ان يحرر كل كسول ﻻ يريد حتى ان يحارب لنفسه ويقول هذه طرق اولاد العالم....دي نقطة..."
> 
> ...




ماذا يهمني ان ربح العالم كله وخسرت نفسي

همي ان نحافظ على موقع وحياة مسيحيي الشرق فقط
وليس شريان طرق النفط  لأميركا
مسيحييو الشرق يتعرضون للأبادة 
موطىء قدم السيد المسيح معرضة للأبادة بمخطط قذر غربي 
وقد قالوها علنا للكاردينال الراعي
للقتل
للتهجير
للأبادة
المسيحييون شهود للمسيح بالشرق معرضون للأبادة
اكرر
للأبادة 
انجلس  ونراقب حرية زائفة تعتمد القتل والتهجير

اذا كان مليون ونصف مسيحي تركي دفن نصفهم احياء وذبح الباقي

ومليون ونصف عراقي مسيحي
و200 الف بالقدس
ومليون ونصف بسوريا
ومليون بالعراق 
و200 الف بلبنان
غير كافيين  لتتحرك الضمائر الغربية

تفضل الاسرائيلي يعالج جبهة النصرة التي بمجرد انها قبضت على مسيحي يعدم بالسيف لانه بنظرها كافر
*مصابو جبهة النصرة يتلقون العلاج في إسرائيل*


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

للي عامل قلبه ع المسيحيين اوي:

الاضطهاد المستمر من كوريا الشمالية للأقلية المسيحية هناك:

http://www.northkoreanchristians.com/persecution-christian.html

اقتصاد كوريا الشمالية القائم على السُخرة (زي الاتحاد السوفيتي كده)
http://www.hrw.org/news/2012/06/13/north-korea-economic-system-built-forced-labor

معلومات كثيرة عن معسكرات السخرة في كوريا الشمالية:
https://www.google.com.qa/search?q=...42,d.ZGU&fp=89abac62e372bac9&biw=1395&bih=716

اضطهاد الصين للمسيحيين:
http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2013/february-web-only/persecution-in-china-is-very-real.html

مواقع اخرى كثيرة تتحدث عن ذلك:
https://www.google.com.qa/search?q=...=chrome.0.57j62.7272&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



اضطهاد المسيحيين في إيران (مواقع مختلفة)

https://www.google.com.qa/search?q=...42,d.ZGU&fp=89abac62e372bac9&biw=1395&bih=716




بعد كل ده يقول لي مخطط غربي خبيث!!
يا راجل احترم عقلي شوية!


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46689472.26552.167297203370873&type=1&theater


دي مجرد وصف ومش معلومات موثقة لكني متأكد انها صحيحة....يمكنكم البحث والتأكد من كل معلومة فيهم


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

اذا كان حركة قتل عدة ملايين مسؤل عنهم الغرب من المسيحيين لم يهزك
تأتيني بكم لينك عن معاملة سيئة للمسيحين؟؟
خلاص عنزة ولو طارت


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

*red333*
جزيل الشكر للتقيمم الرب يباركك


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=86389


----------



## The Antiochian (30 مارس 2013)

*أنت يا أخي ليبرتس من عليه احترام عقولنا وكأن كل الأمثلة التي أمامك لم يستوعبها العقل الذي تريدنا أن نحترمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ماذا فعلت أقوى جيوش العالم بشأن حماية المسيحيين في العراق ؟؟ قامت بإرشاد السلفيين إلى بيوتهم وكنائسهم المتروكة دون أي حماية بينما ادعت أنها تريد حماية الأقباط !!!*

*ماذا فعلوا بشأن المسيحيين في سوريا الذين عاشوا في عهد بشار وضع أفضل من المسيحيين في أوروبا الذين يتعرضون لبعض السخرية من الملحدين أما عندنا فلا يجرؤ أحد (سابقاً) ، أما اليوم فمن يهددنا بالإبادة ويذبحنا بالفيديوهات يقومون بتقديم راجمات الصواريخ له بإشراف مجيء أوباما .*

*أنت من عليه أن يستيقظ ويحترم عقولنا ..*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2013)

رجاء عدم الخروج عن سياق الموضوع والدخول في نزعات فكرية لئلا يتم غلق الموضوع 

لا يوجد دول ملائكية هنا علي ارض الواقع  في عالم السياسية الكل يسعي لفائدته الخاصة ولو علي حساب الدم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2013)

Coptic Man قال:


> رجاء عدم الخروج عن سياق الموضوع والدخول في نزعات فكرية لئلا يتم غلق الموضوع
> 
> لا يوجد دول ملائكية هنا علي ارض الواقع  في عالم السياسية الكل يسعي لفائدته الخاصة ولو علي حساب الدم



لا اقفله احسن 
اريح


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2013)

هههههه خرجتونى عن صمتى ربنا يسامحكم 
الموضوع عن ان كوريا برئيسها العسول ده الصغنن ده , عايز يضرب امريكا 
ايه جاب بقا الحريات والغرب ؟
اولا متستهونش بكوريا الشمالية ولا الصين , وبالذات الصين , الصين خطر حقيقى امريكا فعلا بتعمله حساب وعايزة تتصرف فيها مش لاقيالها حل 
تفرض عليها عقوبات ؟ تحاصرها ؟ تولع فيها ؟ تحرقها ؟
مش نافع , لان الصين اصبحت قوة اقتصادية لا يستهان بيها 
وامريكا على فكرة اللى انا اعرفه واسمع عن انها  بتجهز اسلحة مخصوص تحسبا للصين لو فكرت تحارب او تضرب 

نيجى بقا للحريات 
غرب ايه وحريات ايه ؟ وامريكا ايه ؟ وروسيا ايه ؟ ومدغشقر ايه ؟
معقولة ياجماعة لسه مش فاهمين لعبة السياسة ؟
هو الغرب سواء روسيا ولا امريكا بيحارب علشان حريات البشر ؟
طيب بيعملوا نفسهم ليه مش واخدين بالهم على جرائم حرب انسانية  ويقوموا ينطوا ويهيجوا على الحاجات اللى على مزاجهم 

وانتو فاكرين ان امريكا ولا كل الغرب يهمها انت تعيش حر ولا تتعلم ولا تبقا بصحة كويسة ؟ ميهمومش غير بلدهم بس 
هى ديه السياسة مصالح فقط 

نفس الشئ روسيا , هى روسيا بتوقف مع اى بلد حبا فيها ؟ 
ابدا ده هو بس امريكا تقول يمين روسيا تقول شمال على طول 
يعنى هى مجرد صراع قوى بين روسيا وامريكا 
كل واحدة بقا تشوفلها بلد ولا حليف تستخدمه فى صراع القوى ده 

بس الفرق بين سياسة روسيا وامريكا , ان روسيا ممكن تستخدم دولة كحليف ليها فى صراعها مع امريكا وبعد ما يخلص الصراع تسيب الدولة ديه 
امريكا بقا سياستها  امبريالية عايزة تدخل تسيطر 
وده فى عالم البقاء للاقوى والسياسة لانها كلها لعبة غير نظيفة 
حقها , عايزة تحافظ على نفسها بكل الطرق مشروعة وغير مشروعة 

لكن ولا واحدة فيهم ولا سياسى فيهم , يهمه انت فى العالم التالت حر ولا لا , بتاكل وتشرب ولا لا , ميت ولا عايش ولا يفرق معاهم ابدا 
واللى يصدق انهم بيحاربو من اجل حرية الاخرين يقرا التاريخ تاااااااااااااانى 

هما يهمهم الحرية والحاجات ديه جوه بلادهم , انما بره بلادهم ولا يفرق معاهم 
هى ديه السياسة , اللعب الغير نظيف 
انا مش عايزة اقولكوا دول ايه بتاخد فلوس من مين علشان تعمل ايه 
مصاااااااااااااااالح

تقولولى يهمهم المسيحيين فى الشرق الاوسط  والحريات ؟ ههههههههههههه :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2013)

يا جماعة يا جماعة اضافة بسيطة 
حكم اى دولة ايا كانت انفرادا كده لوحدها وتحكمها فى مصائر باقى الشعوب سواء كانت الدولة ديه بقا شيوعية , رأسمالية , امبريالية , توسعية على رأى عادل امام :t33:
هو كارثة فى حد ذاته 
يوجد اشكال كثيييييييييييرة من الاحتلال 
الاحتلال مش لازم يكون بالجيوش والحروب ده الشكل القديم للاستعمار بتاع المملكة البريطانية ونابليون بونابرت 
انما حاليا فى القرن ال 21 الشكل ده بقا قديم اوى والناس يااااااى بتوع حقوق الانسان بتقرف منه:t33::t33::t33:
فالمحتلين اخترعوا اشكال جديدة للاستعمار والاحتلال والسيطرة 
استعمار ناعم جميل لطيف متحسش بيه بشكل مفاجئ انما تلاقى نفسك بتلف وتدور حوالين نفسك وانت مش عارف مشاكلك ديه سببها ايه بالظبط ؟ , زى الايدى الناعمة كده 

الحقيقة انه مفيش ابرياء , ولا فيه دول ملائكية 
ولا فيه حاجة اسمها حقوق انسان فى السياسة


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2013)

وفسر الماءَ 
بعد الجهد بالماءِ


----------



## zama (31 مارس 2013)

معني تلك الخبر ، إن سعر الذهب هيرتفع ، لأنه الملاذ الأكثر أمان من العملة لـ تجميد خزائن أي بلدة ،

شبه إنعدام المعونات أو ندرتها لـ تعسر الأوضاع بالعموم ، كساد أقتصادي مروع للغاية ، يعني كارثة موقوتة 

أو قنبلة مدوية ..


----------



## Strident (31 مارس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> مهي دية أساس المشكلة يا جميل
> الصين وروسيا موقفهم هايكون ايه في حالة حرب بين كوريا وامريكا !!!
> وايه الوضع في الشرق الأوسط عموماً...
> ​



قريت تقرير كده عن الموضوع ده من قريب مش فاكر فين....بس عجبني فكرته....

بيقول الصين وروسيا اه هم عايزين يعكننوا على امريكا وخلاص....لكن مش هيدخلوا حرب عشان دولة مش مهمة زي كوريا الشمالية...

الصين مش هتضحي بعلاقاتها التجارية والصناعية مع الغرب عشان دولة زي كوريا الشمالية وهم مش حابينها يعني...

وروسيا، لو كانت تقدر تخش حرب، كانت دخلت جنب صربيا في حرب البلقان....

لو كوريا الشمالية اتهورت هتتهزم في ساعتها ومحدش هيقف جنبها...وقت الجد يعني...


اللي صعبان عليا في الموضوع كله الشعب بتاعهم على فكرة....معسكرات سُخرة وتعذيب وقمع....فاكرين لما ابو الواد، الرئيس السابق مات؟ فيه ناس اتسجنت عشان ما اتشحتفتش كفاية (ماعيطوش جامد) في جنازته!

الناس دي مسجونة جوه بلدها اصلاً زي الاتحاد السوفيتي كده...

بس المشكلة كالعادة، ان مفيش دولة في العالم هتخش حرب إلا لو هي مضطرة....فإذا كوريا الشمالية ما اتهورتش ورمت صواريخ على حد، مفيش حد هيتحرك ينقذهم.....ويظهر ان زي كل حتة....يا اما الشعب من جوه يطلب الحرية ويدفع تمنها....يا اما للأسف مفيش


----------

